# Magic moments !



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Just wondered what particular shots you remember, you will always remember; I've been slinging for about six months and here are a couple of mine.

I sat in the car, about three months back, on a country road whilst it rained and I waited for a break to do some shooting. Thinking back to posts about shooting rabbits from a car, I wound down the passenger window and took a couple of shots at leaves on a nearby tree and then a carefully aimed shot at a wild flower head about thirty feet away; took the head clean off it ! Okay, it was only a dandelion and it was only thirty feet. But it wasn't luck, it was a good shot and really satisfying. I'll remember that one.

As well as aimed shots I've now taken to 'instinctive' shooting { won't get into that one, lol} as well. So a few days ago I wandered through woodland and, seeing a small plastic bottle near the base of an oak about ten yards away I just stretched the bands and whacked it, sending it about another five yards. Same again bang and its out to twenty yards. And one more time with no 'concious' aiming bang, there it goes again. DAMN, I'M GOOD ! Actually I'm not { more surprised than anything } but those three really made me feel it.

Isn't that whats great about shooting? the feeling when you make the hit ? I'd be interested to hear about your own ' magic moments' .

Harry


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great thread. 
This is my most treasured slingshot memory. It was first thing in the morning in this beautiful location. Slight drizzle and a dewy can slung up in an apple tree about 33 meters away.

The sound of that 8mm steel round singing through that can made me grin all day.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Probably shooting with a friend of mine in his back yard over in Wisconsin. We set up a box against a steel fencepost and blazed away about a quart of marbles.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my first ever shot. . . i wish id never taken my first shot just so i can take a first shot again.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I just had a magic moment 

First 3 shots of the day with a fresh bandset almost makes me not want to take 3 more 





  








First 3 shots of the day&#33;




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Aug 13, 2013


__
3



Have a bit of indoor plinkage from 9m with a fresh set of bands. 
First three shots were almost...


----------

